# My son and his first love...=-)



## CelticAngel (Jan 2, 2011)

So, I suppose it's not -that- bad to admit that your child's first love is a horse...and in fact, is probably preferable to the alternative. =-)

My 14 year old son started taking lessons about four months ago and his first training horse is a beautiful sorrel QH named Lucy. She is an ex reining champion and is enjoying her retirement with all the kids that love her. My son is besotted with her and in fact has stated that if he ever gets a horse, it has to look -exactly- like her. He would love to own her but she's a rather expensive horse and I know the owners adore her.

He took it so far as to write a poem about her for his language arts class in school. I thought I would share it with you all! And btw...my avvie is a picture of him and his Lucy.

*~*~ Lovely Lucy ~*~*


A rough life I feel I have had,
At times lost, lonely and sad.
School a nightmare and too many doctor’s appointments to count,
Way too many things and emotions to surmount.

Her big brown eyes and wavy mane,
Somehow managed to lessen my pain.
The first time I saw Lucy, I knew things would certainly change,
My horse angel; for her, nothing in the world would I exchange.

Riding on Lucy was pure joy,
And slowly we bonded, horse and boy.
In her I found the best of friends,
An ear to me she always extends.

Now it seems things are much better,
One by one, we move to the next chapter.
Things that once bothered me, I’ve learned to take slowly,
Now that I know I don’t have to do it solely.

​ ​


----------



## BansheeGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! That's a really good poem!


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

WOW! Your son wrote this? He has a knack for poetry!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Awwwwwww *sniffle* That is the cutest poem :')
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Your son has a talent for poetry!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

incredible poem!


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

awee..that was a great poem. I hope his dream of owning his own horse just like Lucy.


----------



## ac0015 (Dec 29, 2010)

aw what a cute poem


----------



## Bossy Bum (Jan 7, 2011)

WOW thats a really good poem.


----------



## CelticAngel (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for all the wonderful comments! Hopefully I'll have some new pictures later today of him and his girl! =-)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

That is so sweet.


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------

